# 2019/2020 PFF Hunting Rodeo Sign Up



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

You get 3 hours to let a deer sit after shooting. This is for bragging rights. If you're hunting anyways, then join up.

Default PFF Huntin' Rodeo rules

(ALL LAND, PUBLIC or PRIVATE is eligible) if your team is stacked, then it is stacked.

Here is the deal…. First and foremost you have to be HONEST! YOU CANNOT TAKE PICS WITH OTHER FOLKS DEER! Get out there and have fun! Hunt as you normally would. DO NOT kill everything in sight. This is a friendly competition to liven up the forum. If you want to hunt with your teammates fine. If you don’t want to give up your honey hole, fine.


*Doe=5 pts
*Cowhorns=5 pts
*Bucks 10 pts (1pt extra for every pt over 6. {Example 7pt buck=11; 8pt=12, etc} )
If you enter a buck you have to send pic w tape measure displaying 10 inches or better.
(DEPREDATION PERMITS ARE PROHIBITED)

*Fall Turkey=10 pts
*Hogs=5 pts
*Coyotes=5 pts
*Bobcats=15 pts
(Electronic calls/Decoys CANNOT be used for predators)
(Predators have to be harvested while deer hunting)

*Lost animal=-10pts

*Thrown Flag(Delay of Game, etc)=-3 pts
You will have 3 hrs to post kill pic with animal and one of three hand signals (peace, love, shock). PLEASE DO NOT CHEAT….
You have to notify us WHENEVER YOU PULL THE TRIGGER ON AN ANIMAL!!!!!

Contest will run from legal shooting light October 1, 2019 through March 1, 2020.

DISPUTES.... IF THERE IS A DISPUTE ABOUT AN ANIMAL, YOU WILL HAVE TO PM ME. I WILL THEN PM YOU A CODE AND YOU WILL HAVE TO TAKE PICTURE WITH THAT CODE AND THE ANIMAL.

IF CAUGHT CHEATING YOUR ENTIRE TEAM IS EJECTED FROM CONTEST. PLEASE BE HONEST! THIS IS ALL IN GOOD FUN......



GOOD LUCK.....NO CHEATING!!

Teams will be assigned September 30th.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Sign me up...... be sure I get put on a team with someone that doesn’t even hunt.... lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4thPFFaccount (Jul 2, 2019)

sign me up..... sounds like good fun


----------



## cainpole (Oct 27, 2015)

Sure why not

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

might as well


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

Sign me up! Does an elk count as a big deer? Extra points for the team I am on?


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I want in, I will be DD partner, I need all yhe help I can get, hahaha


----------



## Awhite08 (Jul 28, 2012)

I’m in.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

I’m in as well.


----------



## IM4MOPAR (Mar 10, 2011)

Count me in!!!
Gonna be awesome:thumbup:


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

Sign me up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Do they have to be legal deer? hahaha Put me in since I can actually hunt this year!


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

MrFish said:


> Default PFF Huntin' Rodeo rules
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Come on, change fall turkey to either 1 or 2 points. Or maybe -5 points.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Outside9 said:


> Come on, change fall turkey to either 1 or 2 points. Or maybe -5 points.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


If we get a majority of participants for it, then so be it. Doesn't matter to me.


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

I'm in. 

I may get desperate and smack a few around the house to help carry my weight.


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Count me in, too


----------



## saltysweet (May 2, 2013)

I’m in


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

Outside9 said:


> Come on, change fall turkey to either 1 or 2 points. Or maybe -5 points.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


I'm going to go in the same place last year and shoot my limit in hens lol


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Some of us could kill turkeys ever time we went in the woods and they certainly shouldn't be more points than even a doe.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Outside9 said:


> Some of us could kill turkeys ever time we went in the woods and they certainly shouldn't be more points than even a doe.


30 points for spring turkeys.....


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

MrFish said:


> 30 points for spring turkeys.....


Now that I would understand. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

I never saw anything with the results from last year. Did I miss it?


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Jason said:


> Do they have to be legal deer? hahaha Put me in since I can actually hunt this year!


No jason, your road kill deer do not count 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

Count me in.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

PensacolaEd said:


> I never saw anything with the results from last year. Did I miss it?


They're posted. I just did them not too long ago.


----------



## IM4MOPAR (Mar 10, 2011)

Please leave the turkey points as is! I got a tag for MI and IL for fall turkey. C'mon, give a brotha a chance, :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

lettheairout said:


> No jason, your road kill deer do not count
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk



I wouldn't do road kill, unless its a BIGGUN!!!! but I can always do some depredation hunting!!!:yes::whistling:


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I will partake this year as well. Put me on Delta's team so I can drag him down. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthernAngler (Oct 5, 2007)

Sign me up!


----------



## Backwoods11 (Oct 20, 2016)

Might as well partake in the shenanigans


----------



## Amateur Alex (Jan 3, 2018)

I guess I'll play too. Might be good for another 5 points this year.


----------



## pirate (Oct 1, 2007)

Add me and I will just tag along.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Amateur Alex said:


> I guess I'll play too. Might be good for another 5 points this year.


No where to go but up.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## zgobbler5 (Jan 1, 2013)

Sign me up. I'll be out in Blackwater October 26th.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Outside9 said:


> I will partake this year as well. Put me on Delta's team so I can drag him down.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Since you are in, I guess I need to be in so that we can track our other side bet.


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Mr Fish, please draw the teams, I am planning to start killing piggys next weekend


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

It can't start until deer season

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Outside9 said:


> It can't start until deer season
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Fist post says it will start on October 1st :yes:


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Achim2 said:


> Fist post says it will start on October 1st :yes:


I was joking with the wait until deer season. Anyone hunting hogs in this heat deserves double points.

Good luck

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Outside9 said:


> I was joking with the wait until deer season. Anyone hunting hogs in this heat deserves double points.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Will do it at night, will help with the heat


----------



## IM4MOPAR (Mar 10, 2011)

Archery came in today up here in SW Michigan.:thumbup:


----------



## Backwoods11 (Oct 20, 2016)

I got a hog problem I am about to start working on at my place here close to home.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Bear with me. Got sidetracked.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm in 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

I’m in.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Our season opened yesterday, it was 98 on the way home from work at 430.....think imma wait until I can avoid the chance of a heat stroke. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

This heat is stupid... I like them lac boys


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

delta dooler said:


> Our season opened yesterday, it was 98 on the way home from work at 430.....think imma wait until I can avoid the chance of a heat stroke.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I went into the wilderness area and set a couple stands back up cut shooting lanes etc sunday. Right at daylight on benndale road saw a nice buck coming off private land going onto the WMA in the exact same spot I told you I saw the 2 bucks same time last year. Guess I'm gonna have to take a little walk around right in there and see whats up.


----------



## Piercfh (Aug 26, 2013)

I want to get in if I still can.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

jvalhenson said:


> I went into the wilderness area and set a couple stands back up cut shooting lanes etc sunday. Right at daylight on benndale road saw a nice buck coming off private land going onto the WMA in the exact same spot I told you I saw the 2 bucks same time last year. Guess I'm gonna have to take a little walk around right in there and see whats up.




I looked in there a couple times, plan on giving a try a couple times early. I don’t recall ever seeing anyone there.... gotta be a “opportunity” walking around there by creek. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

delta dooler said:


> I looked in there a couple times, plan on giving a try a couple times early. I don’t recall ever seeing anyone there.... gotta be a “opportunity” walking around there by creek.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i imagine it gets passed up by most folks being kinda in that little corner. the bucks I have seen there were up between the creek and the road going into WMA pretty well dead on half way between. no telling where they going once out of site. Prob go on up to the hill camp thursday evening maybe hunt a little but mostly get after the crappie one more time but pro gonna go up there and pole around that corner the 12th or 13th see if can figure out where exactly they walking in there and maybe why. Can't be a random thing seeing 3 bucks in the same spot.


----------



## TheBeeDeeGee (Oct 3, 2017)

I'm in.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

TheBeeDeeGee said:


> I'm in.


I'll add you in, but you're the last one.


----------



## 4thPFFaccount (Jul 2, 2019)

Looks like I drew a great team..... #8 good luck ........Outside9 & Naclh20Dave....


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

4thPFFaccount said:


> Looks like I drew a great team..... #8 good luck ........Outside9 & Naclh20Dave....


Let's Get It On!










Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

4thPFFaccount said:


> Looks like I drew a great team..... #8 good luck ........Outside9 & Naclh20Dave....


Bwahahahahaha...you must be new around here!


----------



## 4thPFFaccount (Jul 2, 2019)

Outside9 said:


> Let's Get It On!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahahahah


----------



## 4thPFFaccount (Jul 2, 2019)

jspooney said:


> Bwahahahahaha...you must be new around here!


hahaha, these guys are ringers.... lol.... you know I'm not new.... even dove off your boat with you before...


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

4thPFFaccount said:


> hahaha, these guys are ringers.... lol.... you know I'm not new.... even dove off your boat with you before...


Lol. I see your name now. Let's go diving. 

Since you've been around here you should know Outside9 doesn't shoot deer...he just sits and watches them. He's more into the preparation aspect of hunting. And Dave? Well...I've seen his kill list lately and it ain't too impressive, unless you're counting squirrels. JK of course.


----------



## 4thPFFaccount (Jul 2, 2019)

jspooney said:


> Lol. I see your name now. Let's go diving.
> 
> Since you've been around here you should know Outside9 doesn't shoot deer...he just sits and watches them. He's more into the preparation aspect of hunting. And Dave? Well...I've seen his kill list lately and it ain't too impressive, unless you're counting squirrels. JK of course.


yea but this is their breakout year......lol

have you been diving much?


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Team 1, let’s see if we can keep it that way. Booyah baby.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Team 3, let's shoot the shit out of some fall turkeys.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

MrFish said:


> Team 3, let's shoot the shit out of some fall turkeys.


I hope your truck has a flat this morning. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

jspooney said:


> Lol. I see your name now. Let's go diving.
> 
> 
> 
> Since you've been around here you should know Outside9 doesn't shoot deer...he just sits and watches them. He's more into the preparation aspect of hunting. And Dave? Well...I've seen his kill list lately and it ain't too impressive, unless you're counting squirrels. JK of course.


I'm waiting on the one that wins the contest all by itself. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Outside9 said:


> I hope your truck has a flat this morning.
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


It didn't, but I do have shin splints from running.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

MrFish said:


> It didn't, but I do have shin splints from running.


Tell me it isn't legal to kill turkeys in the Fall and Winter in Alabama? It wasn't back in my day. I have a lifetime Bama license but haven't hunted up there in years.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Outside9 said:


> Tell me it isn't legal to kill turkeys in the Fall and Winter in Alabama? It wasn't back in my day. I have a lifetime Bama license but haven't hunted up there in years.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Fall season only in a few counties:

Zone 4: This zone has both a fall and spring season.

•Counties: Clarke, Clay, Covington, Monroe, Randolph, and Talladega

FALL SEASON (DECOYS NOT PERMITTED)
•November 23 - December 5
•December 14 - January 1

All othe co have only spring season in AL


----------



## IM4MOPAR (Mar 10, 2011)

Up here in Mi. they have fall turkey from Sep 01-Nov 14. They have 45k tags for pvt lands, checked today, 35k still available, you can buy 1 tag per day?!?!


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

Figured I would update in here my season is pretty much over guys. Been dealing with the father in laws motorcycle accident so I have been busy every weekend. And will also be leaving in the next couple months for the middle east (at least from what battalion says).

With that I hope all y'all have a good season shoot straight.


----------

